# [compiz.] emerge ?

## sd44

bonjours !

je me demande si aujourd'hui il y a un moyen "simple" d'installer compiz ?

a l'époque j'avais du suivre un enorme tuto, est ce un peu plus stable maintenant ? et simplifié ?

----------

## loopx

```
emerge compiz-fusion
```

Si tu as AIGLX, ca devrait être assez simple   :Very Happy: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

et x11-apps/fusion-icon dans l'overlay desktop-effects pour lancer compiz-fusion facilement et gerer quelques options

----------

## loopx

bah, j'ai meme pas pris un autre overlay, plus simple  :Wink: 

je viens de le remettre sur mon pc, avec ati et AIGLX   :Cool: 

EDIT: ca fait 30 minutes que je cherche une option, je la trouve pas, vais devenir fou   :Shocked: 

Pour le "ring switcher" et le "window preview", c'est OU que l'on dis que les fenetres proviennent de n'importe quel bureau ????

----------

## sd44

aiglx ? je suis avec une carte nvidia, c'est bon ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

oui c'est le mieux, il y a rien a faire à part installer les nvidia-drivers et avoir

```
Section "Extensions"

    Option        "Composite"    "Enable"

EndSection
```

dans ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## loopx

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> bah, j'ai meme pas pris un autre overlay, plus simple 
> 
> je viens de le remettre sur mon pc, avec ati et AIGLX  
> 
> EDIT: ca fait 30 minutes que je cherche une option, je la trouve pas, vais devenir fou  
> ...

 

Assignation des touches  :Wink:  (je suis en version git)

----------

## sd44

bon bah j'ai dû demasquer tout ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> x11-wm/compiz-fusion
> 
> x11-apps/ccsm
> ...

 

je fait compiz-start, et j'ai plus la déco des fenetre ... j'ai zappé un truc ?

----------

## loopx

lol

attention avec compiz-start, l'es pas bien réglé (fin je trouve)... faut l'editer pour qu'il démarre sur "ccp" et non toute une liste de plugin (faire whereis compiz-start pour le trouver et l'editer ... regarde en bas du script). CCP c'est pour le configurer grace à "ccsm" (à emerger aussi).

Exécute "CCSM" avant de lancer compiz la première fois, j'ai eu le souci que rien n'étais coché (aucune déco) donc ben, j'avias po de déco. Utilise "emerald" pour les bordures (fait tabulation, tu verra un autre exécutable plus long, c'est lui qui selectionne la bordure).

Sinon, voici le script que j'ai fais pour démarrer (avec une ATI):

```
loop loopx # cat compiz-fusion.sh

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/libGL.so \

LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 \

compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable &

sleep 2

emerald --replace &

```

Il fonctionne parfaitement. Si rien ne marche, test via un startx (dans .xinitrc de ta home, tu met une ligne: "exec xterm" ainsi tu aura un X avec une console et rien d'autre, parfait pour faire des tests vite fait  :Wink: ).

EDIT: pour tes problèmes de packet à devoir démasquer, c'est surmenent que tu as un packet en instable, donc il veut que tout le nécessaire passe en instable si tu veux pouvior installer la version instable de ton premier packet (chose qu'il va faire puisque c'est la version la plus récente). Sur le portable (que j'ai repassé en stable), compiz-fusion y est (et en stable donc  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## sd44

bah moi c'est uniquement instable ! et toujours pas de déco. j'ai coché les trucs etc ...

bref faut 'il attendre encore 6 mois pour un truc qui marche sans passer 3 heures a creuser ?

----------

## loopx

Hum, normalement non.

As tu essayer ce que je t'ai dis (démarrer un X avec juste xterm, et essayer de lancer compiz à la main ...). Utilise tu bien le plugin "ccp" lors du chargement de compiz ? si non, il verra pas les modifs faites avec ccsm. Que ce soit maintenant ou dans 6 mois, les problèmes seront les meme à mon avis.

Sinon, relance ceci:

```
loop video # emerge compiz-fusion emerald ccsm -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/ccsm-0.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/emerald-0.5.2  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.6.0  USE="kde -gnome" 0 kB
```

tu as peut être oublié des packet;  oublie pas que la version instable, c'est la version instable  :Wink: 

Et sinon, compiz-fusion, il démarre bien ? (tu as le cube ? ou tout autre effet 3D ?). Oublie pas de cocher "png" dans ccsm ... si tu le fait pas, des plugins vont planter parce qu'il n'arriveront pas à ouvrir les images requise.

Vérifie que les config se sont bien sauvegardé via ccsm (re-ouvre le) et surtout, oublie pas que tout doit se lancer sous le user courant (et non root!).

Pour débugger le tout, je n'ai d'autre conseil que de te dire de démarrer compiz et emerald à la main. Si emerald se lance et que rien ne se passe, essaye de selectionner un thème via "emerald-theme-manager". Voilà, je peux rien faire de plus.

Il faut que "ccsm" et "emerald-theme-manager" soit configuré avant de lancer compiz (pour que tout soit bien réglé). Check les versions que tu as emergé (si ca se trouve, ton ebuild est toujours celui fourni par xeffects de layman ... si c'est une version 9999, il n'installera rien donc, check ton make.conf pour virer les overlay inutiles.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

t'installe fusion-icon comme je te l'ai dit, tu le lance et dans Compiz Options tu coche Loose Binding et t'aura tes décorations de fenêtres (enfin peut être, chez moi ça marche)

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je le lance via un script dans .kde/Autostart/

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

sleep 5

emerald --replace &

sleep 10

dcop kicker kicker restart
```

Ca marche pour les nvidia. "dcop kicker kicker restart" c'est uniquement pour les utilisateurs de kde  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ca marche pour les nvidia. "dcop kicker kicker restart" c'est uniquement pour les utilisateurs de kde 

 

ça serait pas pour régler le bug de l'aperçu des bureaux ?

celui où on se retrouve avec 1 gros carré au lieu de 4 petits généralement (les 4 faces du cube) dès qu'on lance compiz-fusion...

----------

## CryoGen

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Ca marche pour les nvidia. "dcop kicker kicker restart" c'est uniquement pour les utilisateurs de kde  
> 
> ça serait pas pour régler le bug de l'aperçu des bureaux ?
> 
> celui où on se retrouve avec 1 gros carré au lieu de 4 petits généralement (les 4 faces du cube) dès qu'on lance compiz-fusion...

 

L'apercu des bureaux de kde ne marche pas pour compiz-fusion. KDE fonctionne par "desktop" alors que compiz fonctionne comme gnome par "viewport"

Je ne sais plus trop pourquoi on doit le faire mais je sais qu'il faut le faire  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

excusé de squatter mais ce post m'a donné faim donc j'ai essayé mais ça marche pô    :Crying or Very sad: 

```
pixys@pegase ~ $ compiz

compiz (core) - Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

je suis sous fluxbox + xdm avec une nVidia le tout en ~

j'ai juste fais un 

```
emerge compiz-fusion
```

modifié le xorg.conf et coché les trucs qui avaient l'air sympa dans CCSM...

si besoin ait j'ouvre un fil spécifique.

merci.

----------

## jul16ar

il me semble que compiz ne fonctionne qu'avec xfce, gnome et kde.

à moins que ça ait déjà changer, ça doit faire 6 mois que j'ai pas touché à compiz.

----------

## CryoGen

 *jul16ar wrote:*   

> il me semble que compiz ne fonctionne qu'avec xfce, gnome et kde.
> 
> à moins que ça ait déjà changer, ça doit faire 6 mois que j'ai pas touché à compiz.

 

C'est ca  :Smile: 

Pour généraliser compiz ne marche que dans des DE (desktop environnement) puisqu'il est un WM (Window manager) comme Fluxbox (donc si tu lance compiz dans un fluxbox, tu remplaces fluxbox par compiz puisqu'ils sont au même "niveau")

----------

## loopx

De ce que j'en sais, je ne vois pas vraiment ce qui empeche d'utiliser l'un ou l'autre des gestionaires de fenetres (maintenant, j'ai jamais testé que avec KDE, ou sans rien).

Rien n'empeche de lancer un bon vieux "startx", qui va démarrer un Xterm et lancer compiz/emerald (mais bon, en faisant cela, le bureau est grisatre, ... logique aussi).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> pixys@pegase ~ $ compiz
> 
> ...

 

Concernant l'erreur, ben c'est un peu normal ... une simple traduction en dis long: un autre gestionnaires de fenetres est déjà en cours d'exécution.

Pour y remédier, faut rajouter le paramètre --replace (valable tant pour compiz que pour emerald)   :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

aah ben merci les gars.

C'est dommage, je suis pas sûr de vouloir passé à kde ou gnome... tant pis, encore merci !

----------

## CryoGen

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> aah ben merci les gars.
> 
> C'est dommage, je suis pas sûr de vouloir passé à kde ou gnome... tant pis, encore merci !

 

Essai xfce sinon, c'est très légers et tu pourras utiliser compiz

----------

## Pixys

oui je vais essayé en attendant que kde 4 soit stable...

merci encore.

----------

